# Ostarine 2866. Good read- little intro



## squatster (Jun 23, 2021)

Ostarine is a tentative drug mainly used by athletes and bodybuilding enthusiasts. Even though it has yet to be approved by the FDA (US Food and Drug Administration) for certain safety reasons and has deemed them illegal, this has not stopped it from being pre***inantly used in the market. 

In the medical world, Ostarine, also known by its research name MK-2866, is considered to be a part of the selective androgen receptor modulator class of drugs. While you can buy Ostarinefrom online and pharmaceutical stores, it is best to know about it in detail before doing so. This article further focuses on providing you with in-depth knowledge of this drug to make a better decision. 

What Are SARMS?
SARMs, short for selective androgen receptor modulators, are used to create anabolic activity and enhance muscle growth by directly stimulating androgen receptors. Steroids are known to do the same; however, certain properties make SARMs a better choice. Unlike steroids, SARMs do not disturb the non-skeletal muscle tissue. This further means the only androgenic activity caused is limited to muscle tissue, making it enormously effective at increasing lean body mass. This makes Ostarine (MK 2866 or MK-2866) one of the most popular muscle enhancement drugs in the industry amongst athletes and bodybuilders.

Why Was Ostarine Created?
Patients suffering from health complications like AIDS or cancer ailments can often experience cachexia or wasting syndrome. It was primarily developed to treat and further prevent such complications. However, its effective nature in building quick muscle mass has made it quite infamous in the bodybuilding industry. It is also known to improve testosterone and regulate body fat levels in the body. 

Uses of Ostarine (MK-2866):
Taking Ostarine can significantly improve lean body mass. This makes it a go-to for people suffering from conditions like cachexia or muscle wasting syndrome due to cancer and other auto-immune disorders.
Patients suffering from symptoms of sarcopenia and age-related muscle loss problem can be considerably helped with the use of Ostarine. 
It has also shown promising results for the treatment of inherited muscle loss or weakness disorders, more commonly known as muscular dystrophy. 
Although less evidence, it has also shown signs of bettering symptoms of breast cancer, urinary incontinence, or loss of bladder control. 
While Ostarine is currently being researched by Viking Therapeutics for the treatment of muscle-wasting in cancer patients, many bodybuilders take it to put on muscle mass, enhance their fat loss speed, and increase strength while on bulking and cutting cycles.

How Does It Work?
Ostarine is known to attach itself to the proteins called androgen receptors in the user’s body. Once it has bound itself, it further denotes these receptors to grow the muscles faster. The process for accentuating muscle growth is by altering the genes, which further enhances protein synthesis, complementing muscle growth. 

While other chemicals that attach to androgen receptors, like steroids, have the same effects on the body, people often choose Ostarine over others for one main reason since it does not show any side effects on other parts of the body as enlargement of the prostate. 

What Are The Effects of Ostarine Usage?
Ostarine is a very popular anabolic SARM, making it a go-to option for people looking to grow muscle mass fast without using any kinds of steroids. If you try bulking the conventional way, it adds a bit of body fat to your build. However, with these kinds of anabolic drugs, your body will grow muscle size instead of adding fat to the body. Nevertheless, even though it might look good, it is not healthy, and your body can start showing signs of weakness quite soon. 

Ostarine has to be used in a cycle like most other similar drugs. There can be a gain of about 5-7 pounds, sometimes even more in a 6 week cycle while bulking. Nevertheless, anyone using it should stick to cycles of 6-8weeks and not more. Usage of Ostarine for more than 8 weeks can give rise to certain side effects common with steroids. 

Ostarine can also be used during a cutting phase. During the cutting phase, people often have to abide by hard diets, mainly missing out on conventional calorie intakes. Ostarine can come in handy in a situation like that. It has the capability of maintaining both muscle strength and mass during caloric deficits. Many users have also witnessed a nutrient partitioning effect, which explains the enhanced fat reduction while on cycle. 

Both the points mentioned above make this drug the perfect product for body enhancement cycles where you are aiming to build muscle mass while cutting down on excess fat. At the same time, this will ensure that your body gets the proper amounts of nutrients necessary for similar outcomes. However, you should make sure not to give up on conventional foods that provide you with similar nutrients since they are good protein sources. 

When is the Best Time to Take Ostarine?
Ostarine should be taken at intervals of 24 hours, meaning you can take it almost every day at any time. However, it is advised that you avoid consuming Ostarine during or right before your workout sessions. The best time is to take it in the morning or after your workout is over. 

Most research suggests that Ostarine, otherwise called MK-2866, can be taken any time throughout the day. It doesn’t particularly matter when it’s taken, so long as it’s taken at the same time each and every day, to maintain stable blood concentration plasma levels of this drug.

Ostarine has a half-life of 24 hours (according to most medically reviewed research and studies), so taking it multiple times per day is not necessary. Just one dosage each time per day is the best.

Best Dosage
Figuring out the appropriate dosage of Ostarine that will be suitable for you depends on several factors. You have to consider your age, health conditions, or any complications you have. As of now, there is no scientific reasoning to limit or govern the apt range of dosages.

That being said, you should keep in mind that these are natural products and maintaining a proper dosage is of absolute importance. Following the directions mentioned on the pack or consulting a healthcare professional is your best bet. 

The Bottom Line
Usage of Ostarine can have several positive effects on your body; however, misusing this drug can prove to be dangerous. If you are looking to build muscle mass without increasing body fat, it is advised that you try other, more conventional methods than use anabolic drugs or steroids.

This only quickens the process, but it does not help with strength or stamina. More so, if you are sure about it, you should consult a general physician to know more about the dosage and how to use it


----------



## squatster (Jun 23, 2021)

I’ve always wanted to try this with mk677


----------

